# This bow was stolen recently!



## Tan-Tan (Dec 10, 2007)

I am forwarding the plea of a fellow archer. If anyone has seen or heard of a bow with a matching description PLEASE CONTACT ME: [email protected] 

This is what she says:

Hi all, my Win and win recurve bow and equipment was stolen today in Hillcrest Durban, please be on the look out for the bow in the photo.
Win and win LH pro-accent pink riser, Inno ex power 36# matt black limbs, Shibuya sight, Beiter button, HMC22 Stabilisers, Pilla shooting glasses. Please share on other sites where someone might come across it, as it will take me months to replace this from overseas.

Thank you


----------

